# Best Dandruff Shampoo(s)?



## Smokey Eye (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been using Neutrogena's Extra Strength T/Gel Therapeutic Shampoo for yrs. I wash my hair once a wk (any more than that is a little too much). Yrs ago, I've tried Head &amp; Shoulders &amp; Selsum Blue.

What's the BEST dandruff shampoo out there (that preferrably doesn't fade haircolor)?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 15, 2010)

I never had dandruff Until after I gave birth to my son &amp; I guess all my nutrients left lol cuz my hair became less shiny &amp; dandruff started &amp; I still used all the same products as b4 So I tried Head &amp; shoulders Shampoo with Mint &amp; I loved the tingly minty feeling on my scalp &amp; by the second day all dandruff was gone I used entire bottle &amp; than switched back to my normal stuff &amp; still no dandruff!!!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 15, 2010)

Lucky you! I wish I never had dandruff again!


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2010)

My wife has dandruf bad and uses t/gel Daily Control 2 in 1 shampoo from Nentrogena... Safe for color treated hair and she colors her hair..


----------



## magosienne (Jul 16, 2010)

Neutrogena's T Gel shampoo is pretty good, but i could never stand the smell.

I think you should give Head&amp;Shoulders another try, they have really improved their shampoos, and they now have a good range too, so i'm sure you can find one for colored hair.

But from my own experience, if you want to avoid dandruff make sure you use gentle products, and for a good while i was only surviving through a neutral shampoo and a nourishing conditioner for my lengths.

I have combination hair and the shampoos were too drying for my scalp, and not enough moisturising for my lengths, despite their promises.

I also switch shampoos, i have a neutral shampoo to be used in between treatment shampoos, then i have one volumising for combination hair, and one for dry hair. According to my hair that day, i will pick one or the other.


----------



## salonspasource (Jul 20, 2010)

I think head and shoulder is the best shampoo of procter and gambel is the best for the dandruff. Once i was about 14-15 i had dandruff, but when i was used this i never get it again.

You can also have different varieties in the shampoo and you can use anyone according to your hair type.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 20, 2010)

Head and Shoulders - hands down! Shampoo well and rinse, repeat and voila! No more dandruff!

I normally use liquid castile soap to wash my hair and my hair has definitely changed in texture. It has gotten softer and shinier even without conditioner. Usually, after shampooing, my hair would be so fried from being over-processed that I can feel it crunch even when its wet! Now, it is much softer and I can run my fingers thru it without it getting stuck in a tangle even when its wet. Its also reacting better after colouring because it usually brought on dandruff for a few days. Now, its ok.


----------



## lux.fashion (Jul 20, 2010)

i love love love head and shoulders! not only for dandruff, it also makes my hair very moisturized and more managable. try the smooth and silky one if you have frizzy/curly hair. or the ocean lift is great for volume. ive tried many expensive hair care brands and head and shoulders beats them all!!!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 21, 2010)

OK, I just bought Neutrogena's T/Sal for the 1st time. I'll see how that works. I may give Head &amp; Shoulders another try one day since I haven't used it in unteen yrs. I also think I need to leave the shampoo soaking in my hair longer &amp; repeat.


----------



## mashak13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nizoral Shampoo! (Nizoral.com) I literally only need to use it once in a while (maybe once every few weeks, or even every couple months) and my dandruff is gone. The most you'd need is once or twice per week, and use your regular shampoo the rest of the week. Head &amp; Shoulders tends to give me more dandruff the first few times I use it, if I haven't used it for a while.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 26, 2010)

i LOVE head and shoulders. i don't have dandruff but if i'm in a pinch and need to buy some cheap shampoo, i always reach for h&amp;s. they're just really nice shampoos.


----------



## Ari1202 (Jul 26, 2010)

I go with the HEAD AND SHOULDERS to...it works greattt


----------



## cinderella (Jul 27, 2010)

After years of fighting the dandruff with drugstore and medical shampoos, home remedies, etc., finaly I found my miracle anti dandruff shampoo - VICHY DERCOS.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jul 31, 2010)

Never heard of VICHY DERCOS, but will check into that one. I assume you can only get it online. I've heard of Nizoral. Thanks guys!


----------



## racquel (Aug 4, 2010)

Not all dandruff is the same, so you might have to try different things. The important thing to look at is the active ingredient in the shampoo.

pyrithone zinc 1% = Head &amp; Shoulders (and most others, including the cheaper kinds of Selsun Blue)

selenium sulfide 1% = Selsun Blue

coal tar = Neutrogena T-Gel / Denorex

nizoral 1% shampoo (or 2% prescription shampoo)

Head &amp; Shoulders is good for regular dandruff, but if you have eczema or just really bad dry scalp it doesn't work as well as the others. I found selenium sulfide and nizoral to be the only ones that work for my now-and-then flaky itchyness from eczema / seborrhea. Nizoral also functions as a DHT blocker and can reduce certain kinds of thinning hair.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Aug 30, 2010)

Update on the VICHY DERCOS. I like it. After just the 1st use, no dandruff started when it usually has in the past, so I'll keep it up. I notice that CVS carries this brand, but I don't see the shampoo.


----------



## biggirls (Sep 1, 2010)

So lucky !


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 1, 2010)

dito on head &amp; shoulders! it works, it smells great, &amp; yes they have a new line for fine hair, as well as other hairtypes. i just saw on tv garnier fructis has a new dandruff line...you may want to check that out too, IMO their stuff is great &amp; smeells good.


----------



## jasikajack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hot oil therapy is the best method to cure dandruff,massage hot oil into the scalp at bedtime,next morning an hour before the bath, rub lemon juice mixed with cosmetic vinegar into the scalp with cotton wool,wash your hair properly and as a last rinse use the juice of one lemon in a cup of hot water,Using lemon juice to wash hair this best of get rid of dandruff.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought a bottle of the Garnier Fructis dandruff shampoo, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2010)

Head and Shoulders - without a doubt. Its quick and cheap. 1 wash, dandruff is gone!


----------



## aileenroger1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, all dandruff are not so good for your hairs. So you should search best shampoos which doesn't have any side effects. The most effective shampoo has the ability to remove pollutants and reduce flaky scalp flakes and white.The presence of Zinc PCA, a natural compound that is used to control oil production .


----------



## allison0699 (Sep 27, 2010)

Head and Shoulders never did much for me. In fact, I would itch even more when I used it. I think it might have just been too harsh for me.

Selson Blue was my favorite "dandruff shampoo", but I am finding for my particular scalp conditions, that I am doing better with a tea tree oil shampoo and a gentle shampoo. I like the GVP Tea Tree Oil Shampoo from Sally's and I alternate with the One n Only Argan Oil Shampoo. Occasionally I will throw a few others into the rotation, but the tea tree oil seemed to make the most difference. I don't know if shampooing 1 time per week is enough if you are treating dandruff. I would think every other day or every three days until you got it under control.


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

Head &amp; Shoulders. I haven't had dandruff since Primary School, but it helped then


----------

